# Speedy Stop Port O'Connor/Baffin Bash Series



## southtxhunter




----------



## stew1tx

Where is the schedule located?


----------



## txred

Go to Waterloos website.......All info is there!!!!


----------



## Waterloo

*Big Time*

We are having entries flying in each day! We are going to have a good cash prize for the Team of the year....the amount is still in discusion. I will post soon as we decide.....Jimmy


----------



## Sow Trout

Are Copano and Port Bay within the boundary for the POC event?


----------



## aaron9578

*Poc Bash*

Sow Trout,

The boundaries for the POC Bash:
North - can fish East Matagorda Bay 
South - says you can fish South of Carlos Bay, Spalding is legal, and St. Charles if legal.

Also, all the rules are on the Waterloo website (waterloorods.com)--click the Bash icon in the top right and it will direct you to all the rules, boundaries, application, etc. 
Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## Waterloo

ttt


----------

